# solar panel



## floaty (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi all I am a to change my 924f to a 986f only because we need a slightly larger van, in the rear under bed compartment on the van there is a solar panel conection point how do i connect my solar panel to it. Cheers floaty


----------



## ex_moore_power (Mar 10, 2010)

Rapido nice and easy to install are you looking to roof mount?


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Floaty,
if this is the same as ours, there should be 2 pairs of red and blue cables at this connection point. 1 pair will be to your leisure battery/batteries, and the end of the other pair will be tucked up behind a panel in the back of the wardrobe.If you are fitting a solar panel to the roof then these are the cables to connect it to.
The connection point under the bed is where you will fit the regulator.
The later CBE control panels will take the positive cable from the regulator and charge through the inbuilt system, and will give you the solar panel input on the display panel. You will need to check in the handbook to see if this can be done.
Colin


----------



## floaty (Jun 23, 2010)

Cheers camoyboy for the advice on the solar panel


----------

